
Introducing Google Calendar Labs - mcav
http://googleappsposts.blogspot.com/2009/07/introducing-google-calendar-labs.html
======
jsz0
Background images? A clock? Jump to a date? Sure, why not? I wish we could see
some bigger innovations though. There's nothing wrong with Google Calendar but
I'm always tempted by the idea there has to be a better way to approach it and
do some of the grunt work of time organization and coordination for me. I
guess we're just not there yet. Background images though... Hmm.

~~~
frossie
I see your point - I certainly can make good use of the world clock gadget but
there's nothing exciting here.

I have to say that the Google Calendar is the one google product I have no
reservations over recommending. I think it is very feature-complete for what
it purports to be.

If you are looking to organise your time more closely than a traditional
calender, try something like toodledo.com which maintains your to do list and
then will try and schedule you if you want (eg "I have 10 minutes before my
next meeting, I am sitting by my phone and computer, what could I usefully
do?" type of organising). It does sync to Google Calendar too.

My calendaring needs are modest: I just need to know where to be when and to
avoid scheduling conflicts, while being able to check/enter entries from
wherever I am. GC works great for that.

